# Jet VBS18MW Vertical Metal Cutting Bandsaw - opinions Please



## Ali (13 Sep 2015)

Hi guys, when it comes to metal machining, I am a novice so need some help on what will be an expensive and difficult undertaking to add metal machining capabilitities to my home workshop.

I plan on buying a small mini type mill too at some point, but at this moment I am looking at the Jet VBS18 Bandsaw - the version with the ability to cut both wood and metal (http://www.axminster.co.uk/jet-vbs18mw- ... ng-bandsaw) and would appreciate if you could give the specs a once over and give me your opinions. Obviously I'd love anyone with first hand experience of the bandsaw to comment but it doesn't seem to be a popular model  

I only have the space for a bandsaw of this size, nothing more industrial or older unfortunately. I was half considering a wood bandsaw like the Record Power BS400 (following Bob's ace review) but as I plan on only buying one bandsaw for life for all my needs, am willing to push the boat out next year for this.

My uses for metal machinining would be machine frame making (e.g. aluminum extrusion cutting, corner plate cutting, tool holder cutting), tool making and die making. I have looked into where to buy billet type material of aluminium, stainless steel and tool steel and always struggled with how to cut stock down to size for use on the mill but hope this might be a solution?

I would also hope to use the bandsaw for wood working too. Please let me know what you think as I'll have to beg, steal and borrow for such a bandsaw and can't afford for it to be a great white elephant!


----------



## dickm (13 Sep 2015)

See other thread in this section which asks basically the same question. 'Fraid I'd give the same answer - it's not a good idea to mix wood and metalworking in one machine. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## woodpig (13 Sep 2015)

Looks like a good machine for your intended use.


----------



## Myfordman (13 Sep 2015)

woodpig":72egjn3n said:


> Looks like a good machine for your intended use.


+1
Looks to have excellent speed ranges for thick steel at one extreme and wood at the other. Obviously very different blades needed for different thickness metals and different again for wood. 
Bob


----------



## seaco (13 Sep 2015)

I have the wood only version of this that I made 3 phase with an inverter so was then slow enough for metal, great I thought until I cut a chunk of metal then later cut some wood and it was black, shavings from metal go black and get everywhere so you'd need to really clean the machine between materials so in theory what seems a good idea can be a bit of a pain in use I gave up and added a small horizontal metal cutting bandsaw which works great...


----------



## woodpig (13 Sep 2015)

I don't see changing blades or giving the machine a quick clean to be too much of a chore compared to the alternative ~ using a hacksaw. Wish I could cut metal on my bandsaw.

Horizontal metal cutting bandsaws are great for cutting bar stock or tube but aren't much use for anything else and take up quite a bit of floor space. They had a nice one where I used to work but still had two multi speed Startrite vertical bandsaws for cutting sheet etc.


----------



## seaco (13 Sep 2015)

woodpig":2pmv7162 said:


> I don't see changing blades or giving the machine a quick clean to be too much of a chore compared to the alternative ~ using a hacksaw. Wish I could cut metal on my bandsaw.
> 
> Horizontal metal cutting bandsaws are great for cutting bar stock or tube but aren't much use for anything else and take up quite a bit of floor space. They had a nice one where I used to work but still had two multi speed Startrite vertical bandsaws for cutting sheet etc.



Each to there own I suppose, but I know a quick clean as you put it doesn't do the trick unless you don't mind contamination on and in your wood that is the exact reason I stopped or I wouldn't have bought another saw and one last thing you can use the horizontal saw vertical as well not perfect but it works...


----------



## Myfordman (13 Sep 2015)

I regularly cut metal and wood on my BS. Simply changing to the correct blade is all that is needed. After all no metal cutting blade is optimum for wood or vice versa.
No cleaning* is needed as all the waste goes to the dust collector.
*Apart from a brush over the table surface.
All I have to remember is not to give away the contents of the DC bin as pet bedding when I've been doing any metalwork!!

Bob


----------



## Ali (14 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the opinions, I greatly appreciate it. Am still looking into this model. I had a good measure of my working space but two dedicated machines is not an option sadly, even if financially I would be better off having two different machines.

Would I need to Approach lubrication on a bandsaw blade, for example when cutting steel, the same as you would cutting on a hacksaw?


----------



## dickm (14 Sep 2015)

Ali":2pks71fd said:


> Would I need to Approach lubrication on a bandsaw blade, for example when cutting steel, the same as you would cutting on a hacksaw?


IMHO, definitely YES. Still think you might be better off with cutting blade in angle grinder and careful marking out!


----------



## woodpig (14 Sep 2015)

On the two verticals where I used to work all metal was cut dry, including some 50mm thick aluminium alloy plate!
Whilst horizontal "chop" bandsaws are used with plenty of flood coolant verticals aren't designed for lubricant as far as I can see.

The bottom line is if you only have space for one machine it's got to be worth a try? A good used Startrite would be a good choice even if you need to get a phase converter. One of the Startrites at work even had a blade welder on it that was used to make up new blades on a regular basis.


----------



## Ali (16 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the help guys, by chance my local axminster had this model on the shop floor so got to have a look at it. I didn't see a demo of it but got to check out the design an construction, looks well built and meets the size dimensions of what I am looking for. I am 80% sure I will give this model a try.

There is no lubricant setup on the model, if the need arrives I will need to modify that. I forgot to check out the dual chip tray explained in the description, will need to see that another day. The bandsaw also needs a 16amp plug so will have to sort that out too, not a big job but the Axminster staff rep did make me aware pretty much all the saws need a bigger amp rating which catches a lot of people out, as some of the saws come with a normal 13 amp plug.

This will be the last update for a while as I now start a fire sale to raise some funds and save like a squirrel to try meet the price for the bandsaw.


----------

